# Boykin Spaniels



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Is there any Boykin owners out there? Looking for a new pup in the spring and this breed has caught my eye. Just looking for insight from anyone who owns one or maybe hunts with someone that uses one for waterfowl.

Thanks


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Never hunted over one but that is one of the few breads I have looked into getting for myself.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I want one as well, make a heckuva duck and turkey dog..


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

My only concern with the breed is how they would handle a goose-especially a cripple. Doesn't really matter to me if they have to drag it back to the blind I guess though.:lol:


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been looking at getting a boykin. My wife wants another dog, but we don't really have the space for a large lab with already owning a shorthair. I've been doing some research into some breeders, but they are all located down here in the southeast in NC and SC.

A guy I know down here that owes one as well as a lab says they work well, they may struggle with a wounded goose some I agree though.

If you want some people to contact let me know.


----------



## Michigander (Oct 8, 2001)

Boykins are closely related to the American Water Spaniel (AWS) and are the State Dog of South Carolina. For what its worth we have two AWS and I love their size. No problem with ducks or Geese and a lot easier to handle in a boat or canoe. The only issue I can see is their coat is not as dense as a lab or chessie. We put a vest on ours and after custom fitting to get a good fit they do fine. (we live in the EUP) My wife doesn't like the big dog/big pile combo so we have had small for 22 years(1 springer, 2 AWS) I have buddies with labs and they are great dogs but I will take the little guys any day. The AWS in a pheasant field is great and is small enough the squeeze through the deadfalls that birds like to hide in.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

My son had one (unfortunately got killed by a school bus) and it was a nice dog - a little leggy'er than a springer and went @ 40 -45#'s. He got his from a guy in Indiana at: brandywinecreekboykins.com. The guy has a spring litter planned, might be a guy to check with.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I think there are breeders in the south.

Factoid: the whole breed descends from "Dumpy", the male, and "Singo" who just wandered into town maybe 100 years ago in North Carolina.

Dumpy and Singo LOL


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

The Doob said:


> My son had one (unfortunately got killed by a school bus) and it was a nice dog - a little leggy'er than a springer and went @ 40 -45#'s. He got his from a guy in Indiana at: brandywinecreekboykins.com. The guy has a spring litter planned, might be a guy to check with.


Thanks for the link. Looks like a nice place and some great looking dogs. Better start working some OT this winter. :lol:


----------

